# Bought a Deere....



## NBKnight (Dec 5, 2010)

Was out yard saleing today and found a 2005 LT110.Works great.The powder coating has came off on the footboards,and the seat looks like a couple cats had a fight on it,but it works great.I'll post a pic if it ever stops raining.:dazed:

I paid $400 for it.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds like a good deal to me. Now go out and brave the rain, and get some pictures for us. LOL Bye


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Any pictures yet? Looking forward to seeing them. Bye


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

NBKnight said:


> Was out yard saleing today and found a 2005 LT110.Works great.The powder coating has came off on the footboards,and the seat looks like a couple cats had a fight on it,but it works great.I'll post a pic if it ever stops raining.:dazed:
> 
> I paid $400 for it.



Thats a great deal our neighbor just paid $800 for a 110 with 120hrs on it. It needed new blades, front tires, and hadnt been serviced in awhile.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Some just have all the luck....congrats on your new investments.


----------



## NBKnight (Dec 5, 2010)

It's pouring out.I was mistaken.It's a L110.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

The rain must be stopped by now, where are your pictures? Bye


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

BelarusBulldog.
"The rain must be stopped by now, where are your pictures?"

Guess your going to have to fire some snowballs towards NBKnight get pics.


----------



## NBKnight (Dec 5, 2010)

Sorry all.Finally stopped raining.Been trying to get ground ready for crops.I'll get the pic tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

NBKnight, you are just teasing us about the pictures, arn't you? You know we can't read or type and our wives type all this stuff in here for us. Most of us know alot about pictures.


----------



## NBKnight (Dec 5, 2010)

:lmao::lmao:

Been busy getting ground ready and trying to spray between rains.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Your life just little more easier w/less aches...congrats.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Buddy, you got some deal for $400 if all that's wrong with it, is what you said! Great find my friend, enjoy. Bye


----------

